# Elastic ceramic knife



## Knivperson

Just noticed this from KKnives @Roman on instagram. Read the text as well.


----------



## Rangen

Quite an impressive step forward. He didn't mention the drawback that caused my first ceramic knife to be my last ceramic knife: I can't sharpen the thing.


----------



## Knivperson

He writes in the comments that he sharpen it with diamond stones.


----------



## Rangen

Knivperson said:


> He writes in the comments that he sharpen it with diamond stones.



So he does. I heard people say that about the original ceramic knives (I had a Kyocera black), but I never had any luck sharpening it on diamonds. Maybe this new stuff is different that way.

In this video, outdoors55 spends something like 8 hours trying to sharpen a Kyocera white. Worth a watch.


----------



## Migraine

Damn that looks pretty insane.


----------



## Chopper88

Why another topic? 






76.6 HCR knife


What are your thoughts on this? Pretty impressive, I think:




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Barmoley

Rangen said:


> So he does. I heard people say that about the original ceramic knives (I had a Kyocera black), but I never had any luck sharpening it on diamonds. Maybe this new stuff is different that way.
> 
> In this video, outdoors55 spends something like 8 hours trying to sharpen a Kyocera white. Worth a watch.



Roman said you need fresh quality diamond stones to sharpen. Also said these strop surprisingly well on 3 and 5 micron.


----------



## Knivperson

Chopper88 said:


> Why another topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76.6 HCR knife
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on this? Pretty impressive, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


It's not the same knife, is it? If so, sorry. Just posted it because I liked the discussion last time.


----------



## mooncake

I do not recommend using ceramic knives as it is too hard and very low toughness . It cannot tolerate any impact . Besides, usually need to be sharpened by diamond coating stone that is expensive .


----------



## Migraine

mooncake said:


> I do not recommend using ceramic knives as it is too hard and very low toughness . It cannot tolerate any impact .



Watch the video lol


----------



## Knivperson

This is the post on instagram:

"

Yes, this is elastic ceramic. It is extremely hard (76 Rockwell C), but also tough and bends like metal. It is a very new, groundbreaking innovation which I think will solve many engineering problems. The part I played in development was tiny and only consisted of solving knife relevant problems. That being said, I am honored and proud to introduce this material to the knife world and being able to make knives from it.

A few words about ceramic knives:

Ceramic knives already popped up in the mid 1980ies, delivering unprecedented edge retention. Until today however, they weren't able to gather a big following. This is because despite the extreme edge retention ceramic offers, ordinary ceramic is brittle and knives made from tend to snap if bent only by the slightest amount or shatter if dropped on the floor. They also tend to chip when wedged/twisted on a cutting board or touching bone. It is because of these numerous drawbacks that we don't see ceramic knives widely in use.

This new, elastic ceramic however resolves all these problems as the video demonstrates. Users don't need to treat knives made from it like raw eggs anymore. Knives made from this elastic ceramic can be dropped, flexed and wedged on a cutting board without any issues – just like a normal steel knife!

And, due to the blade being ceramic, of course the knife can be left soaking wet indefinitely without any concerns about corrosion.

It really is something ground breaking – not only for the knife industry, as mentioned earlier. For example, due to the elastic ceramic being bio-compatbile, it is a very promising candidate for medical implants such as teeth and other similar applications.

Now, regarding business:

If you slide to the second picture, you will see a picture of the first model which I will release in this elastic ceramic. I am working on it already and anticipate to hit the market with the first batch by the end of February. But please do not take this date for granted –given my limited means, working on this material is extremely challenging. I will keep you all up to date. Thanks so much for all your ongoing support."


----------



## Delat

Chopper88 said:


> Why another topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76.6 HCR knife
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on this? Pretty impressive, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


Because one is a metal that’s currently available, although super-expensive. And the other is brand new type of flexible ceramic that’s not yet publicly available.


----------



## Chopper88

Knivperson said:


> It's not the same knife, is it? If so, sorry. Just posted it because I liked the discussion last time.





Delat said:


> Because one is a metal that’s currently available, although super-expensive. And the other is brand new type of flexible ceramic that’s not yet publicly available.



Right, when I wanted to check, the IG post from the earlier topic was gone. As they're both 76 hrc, I pretty much figured it was the same.


----------



## Barmoley

They are the same, both talked about the same material. Still why not another topic? We could always start another millionth topic about white steel instead.


----------



## Chopper88

Barmoley said:


> They are the same, both talked about the same material. Still why not another topic? We could always start another millionth topic about white steel instead.



I already regret starting an argument, but the OP is just an IG link and a statement that says

"just noticed this, read text as well"

There's no questions, opinions, ideas, insights or anything. Next thing you know we have a million topics on each IG post on this. I am interested in the material, but rather not track the discussion in different stages over and over.

But I know, I know; don't read it if you don't like...


----------



## Barmoley

I know what you are saying and you have a point. The IG posts were month apart though and in the latest we have a finished knife, so might warrant another topic.


----------



## Roman

I have been summoned.
Yes this is the same knife like that "ominous 76HRC knife" in the other thread. I just replied there. I think now that everyone knows that it is the same knife, I'd suggest we all head over there.
"My job here is done." *flies away*


----------



## Roman

Rangen said:


> Quite an impressive step forward. He didn't mention the drawback that caused my first ceramic knife to be my last ceramic knife: I can't sharpen the thing.


Will be adressed in a future video. As someone already pointed out, you can maintain it with 6 and/or 3 micron diamond paste on leather.


----------



## Roman

mooncake said:


> I do not recommend using ceramic knives as it is too hard and very low toughness . It cannot tolerate any impact . Besides, usually need to be sharpened by diamond coating stone that is expensive .


Watch the video  Here is the link in case you missed it:


----------



## Migraine

Out of interest, what do you think the material lacks to allow it to replace high end kitchen knives?


----------



## Roman

Migraine said:


> Out of interest, what do you think the material lacks to allow it to replace high end kitchen knives?


_*Even more *_toughness and edge stability. That being said, it is an enormous leap forward in that regard. I could imagine that soon times will arrive where people, when asked why they don't want to buy a high end custom knife, will reply "My Flexiramic (just came up with that name haha) will do it for me" instead of "My Wuesthoff will do it for me." But then still ending up owning both a flexible ceramic knife AND a high end steel custom. Because both will have their place, still. This is how I could imagine it playing out.


----------



## Eloh

Looks extremely promising, but I guess it's not as capable as good steel still in supporting a thinner geometry. At least the way it cuts the onion seems thicker behind the edge than I would want in a high end kitchen knife? But high end kitchen knives are a tiny market anyway. 
But yeah, this looks useful for a bunch of different use cases


----------



## Roman

Eloh said:


> Looks extremely promising, but I guess it's not as capable as good steel still in supporting a thinner geometry. At least the way it cuts the onion seems thicker behind the edge than I would want in a high end kitchen knife? But high end kitchen knives are a tiny market anyway.
> But yeah, this looks useful for a bunch of different use cases


This one is definitely thicker than what we usually have in high end steel knives yet already thinner than medium end chef knives. The next ones will be thinner behind the edge, but I must approach this one step at a time because both the material as well as grinding isn't cheap. So it's "grind - test - grind - test."


----------



## Eloh

Thanks for doing all this, it's very fun to watch you showing your work and progress


----------



## Roman

Eloh said:


> Thanks for doing all this, it's very fun to watch you showing your work and progress


Glad you enjoy it!


----------



## NO ChoP!

.


----------



## Roman




----------



## Knivperson

@Roman the flexiramic knife is also ideal for hiking trips (and outdoor activities in general). Super light, super tough, stainless and sharp.


----------



## TSF415

I’m interested in watching how this one evolves. I think the flexibility would drive me nuts with certain product. Does look like a cool replacement for a wusthof. The ultimate beater knife. A gem for 99% of knife users.


----------



## M1k3

How's the food release? Long lasting durable sharp edge is all fine and dandy. But having to remove food from the knife is frustrating. And I'd have to agree, the flexibility would probably drive me crazy.

I am interested in this though.


----------



## Roman

Knivperson said:


> @Roman the flexiramic knife is also ideal for hiking trips (and outdoor activities in general). Super light, super tough, stainless and sharp.


This is EXACTLY what we are after!


----------



## Roman

M1k3 said:


> How's the food release? Long lasting durable sharp edge is all fine and dandy. But having to remove food from the knife is frustrating. And I'd have to agree, the flexibility would probably drive me crazy.
> 
> I am interested in this though.


You really have to try I think - I think we came up with an affordable price for these.


----------



## Fynbo

I would like to see a part 2 of the robe cutting test after a maintenance session on diamond coated leather.


----------



## Roman

Fynbo said:


> I would like to see a part 2 of the robe cutting test after a maintenance session on diamond coated leather.


Diamond lapping films on a really squishy material used with some natural oil work much better - then stropping on 0.5micron leather. In my latest video (below) I quickly touch on the subject, but a dedicated sharpening video will come.


----------

